# RESOLVED!!! Extremely Urgent in Santa Cruz (PTS on 8/4)



## pla725 (Aug 3, 2008)

Alfred the Great has been a wonderful rabbit over the last three
months at the shelter, but he's also high-energy and needs an
adult-only family who has time to thoroughly exercise him so that he
doesn't go nuts. Right now he is in a small cage at the shelter and
although he's normally our most social, playful bunny, he can be
irritable when he smells another male rabbit or is overstimulated. Our
local Santa Cruz shelters have survived two huge rabbit confiscations
and three major fires (plus 14 small ones) in the last three months.
Alfred will be the first rabbit to be PTS due to lack of space, on
Monday, Aug. 4th.

The song on his You Tube video is "Not Going to Get Us," but he won't
have a chance to run if he's PTS on Monday evening. Video:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAZmRNWNnOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAZmRNWNnOM[/ame]

Alfred the Great is a young Himalayan boy: white with gray ears, gray
tail, and ruby eyes. He is only six months old and is very antsy to
get out of his small cage. He likes to stick his nose out so that
everyone will pet him. He doesn't mind dogs or cats at all and has
lived with them in his foster home. He would do best in a home without
children, but the adults can ACT like playful children as long as they
are responsible. Indoor rabbits can live 10-15 years with proper
nutrition, exercise, and vet care. If you are able to commit to that,
Alfred will provide the entertainment and remind you of the important
things in life! He has tons of energy and needs more space than he
currently has. He will run laps around your house and leap into the
air when he is happy and excited. Alfred would be the perfect rabbit
for someone who is bored and able to entertain and exercise him for
several hours a day. He can't stand still for long, and his enthusiasm
for life is contagious. If you are depressed, you will have a hard
time keeping a sad face while you watch him play! Although Alfred is
in Santa Cruz, California, we can help arrange transport to other
locations if you think he is the right bunny for you. It is important
for him to find a home by Monday evening or he will be put to sleep.
Please email me if you are interested in adopting Alfred the Great:
[email protected] or [email protected]

Please cross-post if you can help with that. Thank you, Anna


----------



## cjune1961 (Aug 3, 2008)

I would dearly love to take Alfred home with me, but I am in Dallas. Could somebody cross-post on binkybunny.com and bunspace.com? I so hope he has someone come to his rescue. He is a lovely boy. Carla.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 3, 2008)

They might be willing to do an out of state adoption. Just contact them.


----------



## osprey (Aug 3, 2008)

Alfred is in one of the shelters that we pull from. We are watching him very closely. We put him on a "rescue hold" today, which means unless someone at the shelter screws up big time he is safe for another day or so. We have an adopter lined up, the issue is getting the shelter release and transport lined up.

This is Alfred:


----------



## pla725 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thinking good thoughts for this one.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope this works out if not Please please pass this around. Someone has to get him. :cry4::cry1:Oh man this one...Please someone.


----------



## Coco0457 (Aug 4, 2008)

What is the status on Alfred??? Is he out of there???

PLEASE!!

If there is an adopter lined up they can't just kill him, RIGHT???

Did you get transport arranged???

Someone PLEASE get this guy!!


----------



## pla725 (Aug 4, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## osprey (Aug 4, 2008)

Alfred is still there. We have rescue set up for him with The Rabbit Haven, and we are currently looking for someone local to the shelter to pull him, and then to arrange transport to his new foster home. We are hoping to get him out this afternoon. I will post when I know more.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank god. I will keep praying.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 4, 2008)

That's good news.


----------



## osprey (Aug 4, 2008)

Alfred is safe! He was rescued by The Rabbit Haven this afternoon, so he is a Haven bunny now. They were going to kill him at 5:30 this afternoon, we got him out with just a few hours left. Thanks to everyone who was thinking of and trying to help Alfred!


----------



## pla725 (Aug 4, 2008)

Another life saved. That makes my day.


----------



## Coco0457 (Aug 5, 2008)

GREAT news!! I am VERY happy for Alfred!! he finally is out of his small cage!! 

Thank you for this update!!

Good Luck to you, Alfred =)


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 5, 2008)

YES! OMG! This makes me so happy.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 6, 2008)

YEA FOR ALFRED!!! and all those who helped to get him out of that situation and into the Haven.....please let us know how he's doing....I wish I was closer....always have wanted a white bun.....


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 6, 2008)

The Rabbit Haven is awesome. Gratefully Alfred is safe. :thanks:

Mega cheers,


----------



## osprey (Aug 14, 2008)

Alfred was adopted this week!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 14, 2008)

inkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkbouce:inkelepht:


----------

